# just brought my first TTR



## cu51pra (Oct 21, 2008)

hi im new here but ive owned a 1.8t for about 5 years. im going to pick up my car on saturday and cant wait here are some pictures


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome looks nice


----------



## cu51pra (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks its really nice and only on 56k


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome love the base ball leather is the body nimbus :?: www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice............ Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome, love the seats 8)


----------



## cu51pra (Oct 21, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome love the base ball leather is the body nimbus :?: http://www.ttoc.co.uk


yes mate the body is nimbus and its perfect not a mark on her


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

looks lovely
i just bough an armrest in baseball leather
doesnt go with my interior at mo
might just get a new pad or sell it and buy another 1
if your intereste dlet me know


----------



## id_4_me (Oct 15, 2008)

Is this you Will??

Its Lupo off VUU!!!

I know someone who will buy your wheels as i know you will be changing them rather soon!!!

Did you sell the ibiza?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice

baseball trim is cool


----------

